# Eulogy songs



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

What songs will you want played?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Another one,


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Another one,


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Another one,


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Another one,


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Just this
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=As8gVOUzLCc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=As8gVOUzLCc


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

redog said:


> Just this
> YouTube


That is good too.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hell I like all them .. I was thinkin of willie myself when I hit the link..  GOOD sharing~

I'll add some by Ozark Mountain Daredevils: 
if ya wanna get to heaven













ya know.. a lil back to tha country

and one more by willie ft snoop





funerals asS!!! It will be a farewell see ya when we get there BASH!!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Allman brothers
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...V3us0ExjocSVmDTqQ&sig2=mTe9LayG09ksshk5WdICOg


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Superman is cool to an ol' junkie like me.
And the allman Bros. I was tit raised on them, MTB, the thing about that tune,
We all get caught, and in the box we go.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I always say,
I'm gonna slide sideways into hell, right up to the devils feet on A Turbo,nitrous sprayed Hayabusa, and lay it down, jump up slap the devil, tell him what A ride, and to get ready, theirs A new sheriff in town.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The only versions I could find were karaoke versions, but if people want to sing karaoke at my funeral I'm totally okay with that.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Now that's on the list. When I was A kid, we worked one year in A pizza trailer at the Dade county youth fair and across the strip was the Himalaya, they played CCR over and over. At the end of the 2 weeks, I could sing the wors total their songs.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

How depressing.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

beginning of 'the big chill' 

'you cant always get what you want' the stones
saw'em in 75 and 78

saw led zepplin in 74 and 77

the who when keith moon was still alive

when i saw 'pink floyd' went 100% stone cold sober and it was awesome
springsteen was awesome to, he just walked out on stage introduced himself and started [playin they left the lights on so people could get to their seats look like ants.

he played bout 3 1/2 hrs with an intermission

tina was good to 'private dancer' saw her when that came out.

lynard sk. bout 10x's
aerosmith 4x's

my 1st tho was black oak arkansas backed up by edgar winter,

jim dandy was hot back then and frankenstein had just come out for ew

last 8yrs or so been listening to country 

saw keith urban 3x's backed up by:

little big town
carrie underwood and then 
sugarland

but been awhile since i been to one.

ok rambled enuf


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Stang, that's my opener?
Surf, I was the concert nut also. We had so many venues as kids growing up in S. Fl. Momma also loved the free shows they had often back when rock and rollers would come to Miami and do impromptu shows with A couple days notice. 
We had the hollywood Sportotorium, baseball stadium, miamarina, A speedboat venue they would perform on barges sometimes, the Sunrise musical theatre, orange bowl, greynolds park had A jam every weekend of some sort. Bluegrass, folk, blues, man, I would love A second go.
It isn't who we saw, it became, as kids, who we hadn't seen.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i knew there were others out there like me,

if it werent for the dogs, we'd be room mates.

the only thing is once it gets over 6-8 i'm done, i aint havin fun got to pay attention

but anything under that i'm killin it, just switched to a long board bout 6yrs ago,

so got short board mentality ridin a long board.

plus really dont go out in the bad stuff that much, just wait til it cleans up.

i ride a 9'0 hi-performance with a single fin, and just started wearin a leash again last yr.

surfed 10yrs or longer and never wore a leash and surfed every storm that came thru

i been in some HAIRY situations sittin bout 1/2 mile off shore and lose my board in 8-10 and have to swim back and walk about 5 miles to get back to where i was at.

seen some BIG fish out there too.

but i'm over all that now, just like the fun quality surf.

damn brah, one of us is high jackin this thread


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm all for hijacking, I don't mind. I think it's great for the diversity of how one thing wakes up something else and it gets brought forth.
Bringing back A memory sometimes re- energizes folks. Like when you meet some old dude in front of the grocery store, and you engage him. When he's all talked out he extends A gnarly old arthritic hand and thanks you for taking him back.
The God, Higher Power, whatever, has A way of manifesting common good.
I just have to seek it.
I pass no one that has something to say. 
I live for the next story, I guess that's obvious,lol


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

dang it.........you did it to me also....

you baited me into givin you a story.....

when you publish your life story, if i see one of my tales,m

i'm gonna want a royalty check.........

nah, brah i'm pretty much the same way, and for me the age of the person matters a little but not really,

some of these little groms around here,

we'll get a good day, and it might be the best they ever surfed in their life,

and when they're re-telling the day you can look at them and tell they're going into another realm of happiness,

so that makes me feel good for being able to listen,

telling the tales are fine, and thats 1/2 of it

the other 1/2 is having someone that will listen.

take care brah,

wish you and welder would squash whatever it is, 
he's a good one, he's so open to educate himself, that ya'll should be on the same page.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Mae, I get my coat pulled and I either spit and kick first, then slide on past, or today, I just slide past.
He threw rocks at folks, got the same rocks thrown back and flipped A gasket.
Look at some of the battles raging or have raged in VP.
Folks either keep feuding, some back up, others back off.
Running from the black eye I give myself would be foolish.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

that sounds like it has alot of meaning 
but it going right over the top of my head????????????????

running from the black i that i would give myself would be foolish...............

you got me,

does that mean? 

if you have not conducted yourself in a civil manner.

the best thing to do is admit it and move on.

am i close?????????

when you start gettin high fallutin, 
i'm gettin bumped off the turnip truck


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

It's simple, he threw rocks, those very rocks were thrown back, he got mad at them (his) being thrown back.[at him]
Simple, if I do something, that has repercussion, I should look at the "black eye" I gave myself in the first place.
Me personally, my life is too good, even as I'm broke and struggling, I look at how good the quality is. 
I'm living the dream others will only dream. I may never be far removed from poverty, so I live each like is the last. I suck salt water every day, either from A surfboard or with A fishing rod in my hands.
I don't eat more than soup or rice and beans with an occasional piece of meat and A tortilla, yet, who else can live so freely. I'm not attached to stuff, people, things, nothing. I validate me, that's why I can stuff the harshness of others off so simply. That's all, I don't require simple, I am simple.
Life is good, heading to the beach now. The moon is right.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

hey brah, 
some of us dream the dream

some of us live the dream...............

i'm with ya, brah, money aint high on my list

being content and happy blows money out the water.

dont get me wrong,
i dont care about money, but

i still want to get paid.

whats the surf like?????????????

at what locations????????


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think this one too:

Nine Inch Nails - Something I Can Never Have - YouTube


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

And these (sorry for the super sap - I love me some Sarah M and we _are _talking funeral music here):


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

saint francis said:


> bob dylan-knockin' on heaven's door - youtube


great choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Not a sad song but if you kniw me personally you know this song is me to the t


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I like the Sarah M arms of A stranger.
Knockin on heavens door has been covered around 11-12 times that I've heard.
Some good choices, JM's in the end was in my moms eulogy, my brother chose Elvis Presley's " in the ghetto". She was an inner city project kid in jersey. Ghetto when ghetto wasn't cool.


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

hmmmmm, I do not plan on anyone singing a song for me when I go.

I plan on hearing the sounds of the bush as I settle my fat arse up to a stump and wait to `go`.



I want no one crying for me.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Dnt know about a eulogy song but figured is post anyway lol


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Smokey Robinson - I'm really going to miss you - YouTube
hey yall i's wrong on the name. if ya close ya eyes and really listen and it don't bring goose bumps ya aint human.
sad story behind this song I had a team member got hurt up real bad in a small place called Juigalpa, Nicaragua.
we stayed in touch and and i'd go see him about 2/3 times a year in gary ind. he coodnt travel and coodnt afford it any way...va benefits aint all that great.....we rented this movie the temptations one time when i's there and we bullshitted about playin that a whom evers funeral mine or his.................................
now I cant see the keys for the tears..........that sumbitch died 4 years ago yesterday...........
I used to f with him cause he's blk,so black when he got out of the truck the durn oil lite wood come on.
not trying to throw sad vibes out there, but one of the members on here said I needed to talk a little.
I miss ya buddy....................................................................................thumper
so there ya go


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im sorry about your buddy welder...


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Im sorry about your buddy welder...


hey man ty,debated chunkin that but settin around thinking all day got to me. didn't mean to throw rain on the show!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok the oil lite comment was funny. But sad story. Sorry!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> hey man ty,debated chunkin that but settin around thinking all day got to me. didn't mean to throw rain on the show!


No issues brother. Im sure it isnt easy for you to bring it up. The healing process begins with getting everything out in the open. Just remember you have yet another good person looking down on you. Just bcuz they're gone doesnt mean they dont still have your back....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Zakk Wylde, Black Label Society - In This River - YouTube


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

"Don't Let It Bring You Down" by Annie Lennox and "Beautiful Goodbye" by Amanda Marshall. Two very pretty and great songs. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Rascal flatts did a mediocre job but if its at my funeral its gonna be the original.


----------

